# Dayton Huffman Vintage Prewar Twin Flex Bicycle with 3 rib tank



## tomsjack (Dec 12, 2020)

Dayton Huffman Vintage Prewar Twin Flex Bicycle with 3 rib tank On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Dayton-Huffman-Vintage-Prewar-Twin-Flex-Bicycle-with-3-rib-tank/293893513940?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2020)

Not a bad looking bike but may be a little optimistic with the price given a comparable bike here struggled to get $3k. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 13, 2020)

Starting bid: US $4,800.00
Enter US $4,800.00 or more
14 watchers

Longtime member
Shipping: Free Local Pickup
Item location: Miami, Florida, United States
Ships to: Local pick-up only

Pics for archive; Beautiful bike and pics:

















Dayton Huffman Vintage Prewar Twin Flex Bicycle with 3 rib tank, These were produced from 1938-1940 by Huffman Manufacturing Bicycles  for National, Firestone, Air Flight and Dayton, this bike has a NOS Dayton Head Badge. Condition is "Used", This bike was cutting edge at the time with Dual Cushioning Ride, 6 rid delta torpedo light, 3 ribbed long tank with delta horn. Crows beak chain guard, 26 inch balloon tire drp center rims with stainless steel spokes and correct nipples riding on  U.S. Royal Chain link white wall tires,, Vintage hub caps,cross bar handle bars. Beautiful restored Leather seat with side tabs. Persons deluxe aluminum rear reflector. Restored about 10 years ago, see photos for overall condition,  Beautiful blue paint with red accents and yellow pin stripes, a few paint chips on tank and rack (see photos}, I am listing this for a friend, any questions call PETE [phone removed by eBay] and leave a message, bike is located in MIAMI, Local pickup. Thanks for looking, checkout my other auctions and Happy Holidays.

Copied from the ad.


----------

